# my brother once again



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

_lyrics are way too explicit. sorry - Admin_

once again this is my brother.
on tapatalk when id rather be slinging mud


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

sweet.. i like it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Me too it's good


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like it. He's good


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

gotta say i'm not into rap but he is good!!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I like him ..hes good.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Not my genre of music but I like it. Lol and it's saying alot if I like rap. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks much appreciated!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

im still trying to get him to do a MIMB song:rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah he needs to! And we need some pics of mimb member in it lol!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

whats the name of the song?? i wanna check it out on youtube lol


----------

